# New Festival Swag



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 18, 2016)

made up a sign to hang on the tent at festivals. We will be at two on Saturday and only had one banner. Figured I'd make a sign instead of buying another banner, plus it shows what we can do. Tea happy with this one. I hate cutting pine, it's so stringy... But it turned out quite nice. Bad pic, need more lighting in the shop for late night pics. And that wet spot... It's not wet now. I had some stain run out of the letters when I propped it up. Oh, it's 24"x72"

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## SENC (Aug 18, 2016)

You realize that is red, right?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 18, 2016)

SENC said:


> You realize that is red, right?


I wanted to avoid painting it lol


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cool...but why is it red?


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 18, 2016)

You know they make _blue_ stain right?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 18, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Cool...but why is it red?


Sigh... It's not red. It's brown. I stained it and needed a color that would contrast while showing the grain. That was the best choice from what I had on hand. Kind of short on time as I have to use it Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 18, 2016)

You should find someone with some really cool veneer  that contrasts with the pine (or whatever your substrate is) , glue it on, and then carve it out. Slap a clear coat on it and call it good.

Nice looking sign.

-jason


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 18, 2016)

tocws2002 said:


> You should find someone with some really cool veneer  that contrasts with the pine (or whatever your substrate is) , glue it on, and then carve it out. Slap a clear coat on it and call it good.
> 
> Nice looking sign.
> 
> -jason


Yeah, I wish I knew someone. I've actually considered doing some inlay with veneer. But, the only somewhat local guy I know that has veneer is kind of a sketchy dude.


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah, I'd probably stay away from that guy too. If you need me to resaw some MDF into veneer to glue over the pine let me know.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 18, 2016)

tocws2002 said:


> Yeah, I'd probably stay away from that guy too. If you need me to resaw some MDF into veneer to glue over the pine let me know.


I came real close to offering to buy that lot of ziricote. But, I just bought a new treestand and my wife cut me off. Apparently an air compressor, trailer, and deer stand is all I'm allowed this month.


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 18, 2016)

I just sold the ziricote a couple minutes ago. I would have traded you for the deer stand...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 18, 2016)

tocws2002 said:


> I just sold the ziricote a couple minutes ago. I would have traded you for the deer stand...


It's still boxed up in the back of my tahoe... I'm going to hang it on Sunday lol. I aint trading it. It's SO comfy. I just wish it was heated haha.


----------



## SENC (Aug 19, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Sigh... It's not red. It's brown.



Big Brown Woodworks, then?

@Tclem may be right that I need to spend more time worrying about Kentuckians.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 19, 2016)

SENC said:


> Big Brown Woodworks, then?
> 
> @Tclem may be right that I need to spend more time worrying about Kentuckians.


I was right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brown down (Aug 19, 2016)

really nice sign. that cnc is getting a workout!


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 19, 2016)

I think I'd fill the text inside the state in a medium blue. It would lend contrast and make it stand out better, and cover your ass so these guys don't give you such a hard time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2016)

Nice swag, but no blue in Big Blue gonna get boos.......


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 19, 2016)

@JR Custom Calls
Don't listen to the non-Big Blue fans, the sign looks good......and blue to me, not sure what all these other folks are talking about...must be a Kentucky thing, but this is what I see.

-jason


----------



## CWS (Aug 19, 2016)

Excellent just the way it is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 19, 2016)

tocws2002 said:


> @JR Custom Calls
> Don't listen to the non-Big Blue fans, the sign looks good......and blue to me, not sure what all these other folks are talking about...must be a Kentucky thing, but this is what I see.
> 
> -jason
> ...


That is what you should see!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 19, 2016)

CWS said:


> Excellent just the way it is.


Thanks. Clearly some people don't understand the desire to keep it looking within traditional wood looking colors.


----------



## CWS (Aug 19, 2016)

If wood can't look good in it's natural color and grain patterns then it should be used for studs inside a wall.


----------

